# What is the best place in Alberta?



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

What is the best place to live in Alberta? We wish to live close to schools (Senior HS and Elementary schools). 3 kids and wouldn't want to them to commute for a long time everyday. We are Catholics and plan to move them in Catholic schools. How about Roman Catholic Church? I found that there are many Catholic schools and church, but we do not have idea on how far and close are they from each other.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> What is the best place to live in Alberta? We wish to live close to schools (Senior HS and Elementary schools). 3 kids and wouldn't want to them to commute for a long time everyday. We are Catholics and plan to move them in Catholic schools. How about Roman Catholic Church? I found that there are many Catholic schools and church, but we do not have idea on how far and close are they from each other.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Hi miraculousmedal,

That's a big question! From a bit of internet research, we have learned that Taiwan occupies 13,900 square miles and Alberta occupies 255,541 square miles, so, some 18 times the size. Alberta is 3 times larger than the UK where we moved here from. That said, the circa 3 million population of Alberta is largely centred around Calgary and Edmonton (about a million people each) and then Red Deer, Lethbridge and Medicine Hat, with the remaining population, for the most part, in rural or mountain settings.

Each of these main urban centres will have their pros and cons and your perception of "nice" or "busy" or "remote" will be vital in figuring out what are the best areas for you. The Catholic Church and schooling system is well established here. Here in Okotoks, (a satellite town, south of Calgary) there are good Catholic schools/churches in close proximity to eachother (either a walk or a short-drive).

Our advice would be to follow the work that brings you here...if that is, for example, in Calgary, concentrate on Calgary and surrounds in terms of focussing in on exactly where to live to get what you need to make this a good living arrangement for your family.

Hope this is of some assistance.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting There said:


> Hi miraculousmedal,
> 
> That's a big question! From a bit of internet research, we have learned that Taiwan occupies 13,900 square miles and Alberta occupies 255,541 square miles, so, some 18 times the size. Alberta is 3 times larger than the UK where we moved here from. That said, the circa 3 million population of Alberta is largely centred around Calgary and Edmonton (about a million people each) and then Red Deer, Lethbridge and Medicine Hat, with the remaining population, for the most part, in rural or mountain settings.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the time and effort in explaining all this to me, Eamonn & Janet. Such an information for me...


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with Eamonn and Janet, and would also add...

Get clear about what you want from living here in Canada. The more clarity you have about how it will benefit you and you family living here the easier it will be to choose suitable locations.
Create your list of what needs Canada must fulfill and why. It will help focus your research on finding out the facts about each place.
Most towns will have a municipal website that gives facts and figures about schooling, facilities, leisure opportunities and economy, jobs etc.
Get a map or use Google and start picking places, Google the name to get the website for the city/town and find out what they have. 

Louise


----------

